# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Peixes, Corais, Invertebrados e Algas >  Lobophytum "ratado": Quem será o criminoso?

## José Passos Campainha

Boas, companheiros.

Tenho reparado que o meu Lobophytum sp. tem algumas pontas "ratadas", dando a impressão que terão sido comidas por algum dos habitantes do meu aquário.

Peixes tenho 5, 4 Chromis viridis e 1 Green Wrasse (Halichoeres chloropterus) e para aí um 12 eremitas de patas verdes.

Quem poderá ser o criminoso?

----------


## João Lourenço

Estranho ,não andará outro habitante escondido no mesmo tipo de buraco do cromis  caceteiro ?.

Ratar isso não é normal ,tavez seja um Crymonozis Prervius,nesse caso é melhor ver por baixo das pedras é onde eles se escondem nos buracos mais inexpurgaveis,são terriveis ,cuidado não vá comecar noutro coral.

Um abraço e caça implacavel ao autor.

João lourenço

----------


## David Lemos

Tambem pode estar a mudar de pele........ :yb665:

----------


## José Passos Campainha

> Tambem pode estar a mudar de pele........



Nunca vi o processo de mudança de pele dos corais moles, mas não me parece que seja isso. Acho que está mesmo mordido nas pontas de alguns "braços", ficando a carne branca à mostra. O meu Lobophytum sp. é de cor "_tan_" (traduzido para português "bronzeado").

----------


## Bernardo Pedreño

Olá José,

Não querendo ser alarmista repara bem se é tipo dentada se é o coral a desfazer-se em tempos tive um Sarcophyton enorme e um lobophyton também muito bonitos e começaram assim mas na base e depois sumiram-se.
Introduzi uma hexataenia pois disseram que podia ser planaria e pronto so quando fiquei sem esses corais e com a introdução do peixe é que mais nada foi afectado.
Espero que não seja o caso mas achei que deveria avisar já pois assim ainda estás a tempo de mandar uma tesourada nisso e safar grande parte do coral.
Abraço e boa sorte com isso,

Bernardo

----------


## José Passos Campainha

> Olá José,
> 
> Não querendo ser alarmista repara bem se é tipo dentada se é o coral a desfazer-se em tempos tive um Sarcophyton enorme e um lobophyton também muito bonitos e começaram assim mas na base e depois sumiram-se.
> Introduzi uma hexataenia pois disseram que podia ser planaria e pronto so quando fiquei sem esses corais e com a introdução do peixe é que mais nada foi afectado.
> Espero que não seja o caso mas achei que deveria avisar já pois assim ainda estás a tempo de mandar uma tesourada nisso e safar grande parte do coral.
> Abraço e boa sorte com isso,
> 
> Bernardo


Boas, Bernardo.

Obrigado pelas dicas.

Contudo, parece-me mesmo tratar-se de dentadas, pois o coral está bem. Abre normalmente, apresentando, apenas, aqueles pontos brancos, mas os tecidos estão consistentes. Alguém lhe anda a tirar umas "fêveras"  :yb624:  e não sei quem...

Já pensei mudá-lo de lugar e ver o que acontece.

----------


## João Castelo

Terás alguma bristle worm de tamanho superior ?

Um abraço,

JC

----------


## José Passos Campainha

> Terás alguma bristle worm de tamanho superior ?
> 
> Um abraço,
> 
> JC


Boas, João.

É pouco provável, porque o Green Wrasse (Halichoeres chloropterus) já lhe tinha tratado da saúde. Também nunca vi vermes desses com dimensões consideráveis no meu aquário.

----------


## José Passos Campainha

Boas, companheiros.

Recupero este tópico, pois o meu Lobophytum, depois de ter recuperado, voltou a aparecer ratado.

Não sei se teria sido coincidência ou não, mas comecei a verificar as "trincas" no coral depois de ter introduzido um camarão da nossa costa.

Como sei que são um pouco agressivos, queria perguntar-vos se será ele o responsável pelo estado do coral?

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

Boas, Passos  :Olá:  ...

A meu ver deve ser de outra coisa, também tenho no meu aquário (já há alguns meses) dois camarões da nossa costa enormes... Tenho sarcos, e outros moles e eles nunca tocaram em nada... Já os vi a tirarem comida de corais, agora a "ratar" como dizes, os corais, não!

Um abraço... :SbOk:

----------


## José Passos Campainha

Boas.

O facto do Lobophytum estar "ratado" não terá a ver com mudança de pele?

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

> Boas.
> 
> O facto do Lobophytum estar "ratado" não terá a ver com mudança de pele?


Boas Passos...

Sinceramente também não me parece, e também nunca me aconteceu... Apenas nos primeiros dias ficam mais encolhidos, agora "ratados", não! Deves ter mesmo algum predador que te faça isso, ou então algum que por engano, lhe deu umas "trincas"... Fica atento!

Um abraço... :SbOk:

----------


## José Passos Campainha

> Boas Passos...
> 
> Sinceramente também não me parece, e também nunca me aconteceu... Apenas nos primeiros dias ficam mais encolhidos, agora "ratados", não! Deves ter mesmo algum predador que te faça isso, ou então algum que por engano, lhe deu umas "trincas"... Fica atento!
> 
> Um abraço...


Boas, José Francisco

Só se é algum "rato" que sai à noite e o mordisca. Vou ficar atento...

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá: Boa noite Passos, boa noite a todos

Eu tenho este Lobophytum que há cerca de 1 mês e meio ou dois, começou a apresentar "feridas" ou o "ratado/roído" de que falam. De inicio não liguei mas como a coisa avançava analisei melhor e concluí que necessitava de iodo e isso com base na experiência não me dando ao trabalho de testar a água relativamente a teor de Iodo com o teste Salifert de Iodo que tenho, mas isto não se deve fazer, devemos testar. Assim sendo passei então colocar duas gotas por dia durante aí uns 15 dias, se não estou em erro, até o problema estar erradicado, ou seja, as "feridas" fechadas e o tecido reconstituído e o coral todo arrebitado. Será que o que te está a acontecer não será o mesmo, um défice de Iodo? 
Eu raramente coloco iodo, mas ainda é um dos poucos elementos vestigiais ou oligoelementos que por vezes coloco porque a experiência evidenciou! sem margem para dúvida, para mim pelo menos, os efeitos da sua falta bem como o seu efeito benéfico em casos como o que relato e como o excesso é de evitar porque entre outros serás "brindado" com algas indesejáveis a correr tudo bem, só coloco mesmo em situações destas. Talvez possa ser o teu caso. Podes colocar fotografias :SbQuestion2:  porque isso vai permitir avaliar melhor.





Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## José Passos Campainha

Bom dia, Pedro  :Olá:  

Nunca fiz teste ao Iodo, mas realmente o meu coral apresenta perda de tecido, por isso digo que está "ratado". Já uma altura esteve assim, não tanto como agora, e recuperou. Faço TPAs semanais (sem falha) de 15%, com água natural e, como se sabe, as praias aqui no Noroeste de Portugal são muito ricas em Iodo. O carvão activado não eliminará esses elementos vestigiais, como o Iodo e outros?

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> Bom dia, Pedro  
> 
> Nunca fiz teste ao Iodo, mas realmente o meu coral apresenta perda de tecido, por isso digo que está "ratado". Já uma altura esteve assim, não tanto como agora, e recuperou. Faço TPAs semanais (sem falha) de 15%, com água natural e, como se sabe, as praias aqui no Noroeste de Portugal são muito ricas em Iodo. O carvão activado não eliminará esses elementos vestigiais, como o Iodo e outros?


 :Olá: Bom dia Passos
pode de facto fazê-lo como podes ler aqui neste artigo sobre as propriedades adsortivas (Adsorção) do carvão activado e o Iodo é um dos adsorbatos mais usados para atestar as qualidades adsortivas do carvão activado. Não sei em que volume/frequências usas, mas talvez devas considerar ajustes com solução de Lugol de Iodo, 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lugol's_iodine_solution

aqui tens alguns exemplos de soluções de Lugol de Iodo para aquários de recife

Este aqui da Kent já deves ter dificuldade em obter porque é uma marca que está a desaparecer do mercado Português, mas ainda pode ser que alguém tenha.


http://www.thereefshop.com.au/index....roducts_id=889

http://www.pets-warehouse.com/aquacart/reef.html

ou este aqui que é o que eu uso



http://www.tmc-ltd.co.uk/aquarium/tropic-additives.asp

ou a filtragem com o carvão activado que se por exemplo aplicares à agua do mar natural que usas pode retirar boa parte do iodo nela presente ainda antes de a usares.

http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Adsor%C3%A7%C3%A3o 

do carvão activado

http://www.tigg.com/ACTIVATED-CARBON...rbon-prop.html




> Iodine is the most common standard adsorbate and is often used as a general measurement of carbon capacity. However, because of its small molecular size, Iodine more accurately defines the small pore or micropore volume of a carbon and thus reflects its ability to adsorb low molecular weight, small substances. Iodine number is defined as the milligrams of Iodine adsorbed by one gram of carbon, and it approximates the internal surface area (square meters per gram).


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Activated_carbon




> Activated carbon does adsorb iodine very well and in fact the iodine number, mg/g, (ASTM D28 Standard Method test) is used as an indication of total surface area.



adsorbate (NT: Adsorbato)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Adsorbate

http://www.iq.unesp.br/flotacao/MODULO1/glossario.htm

*adsorbate             * (n)  The species that is adsorbed,            which in case of a solute is termed surface active *adsorbato* A espécie que            é adsorvida, o que no caso de um soluto é denominado tensoativo *adsorbent             * (n) The solid that provides a surface for            adsorption *adsorvente* O              sólido que adsorve o adsorbato *adsorption             * (n) The spontaneous absorption of molecules            from a gas or a solution by a surface or an interface, which may be            either liquid or solid; a term coined by Du Bois-Reymond *adsorção* A adsorção            espontânea de moléculas de um gás ou uma solução            em uma superfície ou uma interface, que pode ser também            um líquido ou um sólido; este termo foi cunhado por Du            Bois-Reymond *adsorptive             * (n) Synonym for _adsorbate_ *adsorptivo* Sinônimo de adsorbato
aqui o teste de iodo caso pretendas testar (pelo menos a Sohal tem este teste disponível e a Underwater também, mas deve haver mais quem o tenha disponível)



Não será linear mas pode estar aí a causa ou uma das causas. Se adicionares Iodo, tal como para qualquer aditivo, tem muito cuidado, sê rigoroso na aplicação e observa muito atentamente as evoluções e para imediatamente se não estiveres satisfeito. Como já disse a experiência que tenho do uso de elementos vestigiais ou oligo-elementos leva-me a não os aplicar salvo poucas excepções como o Iodo em solução de Lugol e mesmo esse raramente e normalmente em circunstancias de recuperação de "feridas" em corais, situação em que tenho experiências com resultados positivos e convincentes na medida em que os posso ligar sem margem para dúvida ao uso deste elemento vestigial ou oligo-elemento, o Iodo em solução de Lugol.

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## José Passos Campainha

Boas, Pedro. 

A tua explicação é bastante elucidativa, como é teu apanágio!  :Pracima: 

Como foi dissecado noutro tópico colocado por mim, com o título "Adição de _Trace Elements_", a introdução desses elementos vestigiais acarreta perigos evidentes, por falta de controle rigoroso dos níveis dissolvidos na água.

Posto isto, não seria preferível e até salutar para o meu sistema deixar de utilizar carvão activado durante uns tempos, para este não eliminar o iodo introduzido com as TPAs de água natural, pelo menos até ao coral recuperar?

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> Boas, Pedro. 
> 
> A tua explicação é bastante elucidativa, como é teu apanágio! 
> 
> Como foi dissecado noutro tópico colocado por mim, com o título "Adição de _Trace Elements_", a introdução desses elementos vestigiais acarreta perigos evidentes, por falta de controle rigoroso dos níveis dissolvidos na água.
> 
> Posto isto, não seria preferível e até salutar para o meu sistema deixar de utilizar carvão activado durante uns tempos, para este não eliminar o iodo introduzido com as TPAs de água natural, pelo menos até ao coral recuperar?


 :Olá: Viva Passos
Pela descrição que fazes do problema, talvez só as trocas parciais de água possam não chegar a menos que as faças durante algum tempo mais frequentemente tipo de dois em dois dias ou todos os dias durante uma semana, por exemplo, enfim como poderás perceber a experiência dita muitas vezes o método. Olha eu neste últimos dias tenho aproveitado para ao fim da tarde no regresso a casa ir até à praia para relaxar e aproveito e trago 10 ou 20 litros de água natural do mar, que se não usar logo, guardo e assim já é menos trabalho, ora no teu caso não sei, mas se calhar poderia ser uma hipótese para aumentares as frequência das trocas parciais de água durante algum tempo e sempre dás um passeio pela praia.

Também não percebi como e quando é que empregas o carvão activado e com que frequência e isso não quer dizer que deixes e o aplicar porque é sabido, embora eu não use, que tem os seus benefícios ou pode ter, por isso e muito embora eu faça uma abordagem de gestão do sistema muito "espartana" (para quem não souber, pode ler aqui um pouco sobre Esparta http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Esparta...A3o_em_Esparta e neste caso significa que uso pouco equipamento, pouca coisa em suma) não pretendo que se deixe de usar isto ou aquilo, apenas que o que quer que se faça ou use dê de facto resultados bons, fiáveis e nesse sentido talvez possas considerar ajustar a frequência, o modo de aplicar, etc...A titulo de exemplo, eu tenho um ozonizador sander de 50mg, o azul, que não uso vai para 7 anos exceptuando alguns dias em Dezembro ou Janeiro últimos que senti, mais uma vez por experiência que ajudaria e então lá tirei o aparelho do "baú" e usei durante alguns dias e depois voltei a guardar (e ainda estou para descobrir onde guardei um leitor e sonda de potencial redox que tinha :SbQuestion2:  :Confused:  :Big Grin: ... :JmdFou2: ), portanto estuda, pensa e gere a situação! vais ver que depois sabes por natureza/instinto e não por instruções apenas. Se necessitares de iodo em lugol, o teu sistema tem 200 litros de cubicagem bruta se não estou em erro, por isso 1 gota todos os dias durante uma semana mais as trocas parciais de água todos os dias na ordem dos 5 a 10%, devem ser mais do que suficientes (até para não te dar cabo da coluna vertebral :yb624:  ) e paras temporariamente com o carvão activado, depois logo se verá. Fica a sugestão.

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## José Passos Campainha

Boas, Pedro.

Eu uso o carvão activado da seguinte forma:

- Quando faço TPA e para não eliminar logo todos os benefícios da troca, deixo o carvão fora de água três a quatro dias. Depois, até à próxima TPA, volto a coloca-lo, para, entretanto, ir eliminando qualquer substância tóxica existente na água.

----------


## João Castelo

Boa tarde amigos,

Recomendo também a utilização de lugol´s de forma permanente . Não tenho quaisquer dúvidas relativamente aos seus benefícios para corais.

Relativamente à utilização de carvão activado de forma permanente em casos que não exista grande carga de corais duros não me parece trazer qualquer benefício, antes pelo contrário.


Em relação ao lobophytum acho importante diferenciar o " ferido " ( que à partida advém do mau estado do tecido )  do " ratado".

O coral pode estar em bom estado mas estar " ratado ". Se estiver com o tecido  " ferido " deverá estar em mau estado.

Do lugol´s pode-se fazer uma concentração e mergulhar o coral por um período de tempo aproximado de 10 minutos, dependendo da concentração que se aplicar.

Habitualmente um ou dois banhos resolvem grande parte dos casos de mau estado do tecido caso o aquário reúna condições para uma boa e rápida recuperação.

Um abraço,

JC

----------


## José Passos Campainha

Boas.

O meu Lobophytum sp. está agora a largar uma espécie de pele muito fica e quase transparente. Será que está a mudar a pele?

Noto, também, que as "feridas" estão com melhor aspecto e o coral está mais "inchado".

Também já desactivei a carvão activado.

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> Boas.
> 
> O meu Lobophytum sp. está agora a largar uma espécie de pele muito fica e quase transparente. Será que está a mudar a pele?
> 
> Noto, também, que as "feridas" estão com melhor aspecto e o coral está mais "inchado".
> 
> Também já desactivei a carvão activado.


 :Olá: Viva Passos
Se o coral está a "descamar" poderá ser um sinal de que está a recuperar. De tempos as tempos ou em condições desfavoráveis, os corais moles como o Lobophytum ou Sarcophyton só para citar dois exemplos, ficam revestidos por uma película brilhante tipo como se estivesse envernizados ou encerados. Essa película é uma protecção contra inúmeras agressões do meio sejam estes químicas ou biológicas. Quando as coisas melhoram, o coral começa a soltar essa película que reteve em si muitas dos agentes agressores, sejam este químicos, biológicos e depois dessa acção recupera a sua forma, incha ou enche e expande os pólipos. Essa "pele" ou "película" se possível deverá ser retirada do sistema, se for difícil, acabará no escumador.

Aqui podes ler mais um pouco sobre o assunto e até ficar a conhecer alguns nudibrânqueos que atacam algumas espécies de corais moles.

http://www.saltcorner.com/sections/z...ctocorals2.htm

Pela tua descrição as coisas estão a evoluir favoravelmente no teu sistema.
Aplicaste o Iodo em solução Lugol e fizeste trocas parciais de água ou ficaste pelas trocas parciais de agua só?

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## José Passos Campainha

Boas, companheiros.

Seguindo o conselho do Pedro Nuno, comecei a adicionar 1 gota (para 200 l) de lugol de Iodo. Vou fazer adições diárias para ver se o meu Lobophytum sp. recupera.

O lugol que estou a usar é este:

----------


## José Passos Campainha

Boas, companheiros.

Pedi por mp esta informação ao Pedro Nuno, pois tinha dúvidas quanto à dosagem do Lugol de Iodo da Tropic Marin:




> Boas, Pedro Nuno.
> 
> Comecei, há alguns dias, a adicionar lugol de iodo, da Tropic Marin, igual ao teu, para ver se o Lobophytum recupera. Contudo, surgiu-me uma dúvida quanto à dosagem, pois na embalagem diz 1 gota para 200 l e na literatura inclusa diz 1 gota para 100 l. Por precaução estou a adicionar 1 gora para 200 l. É essa a dosagem que fazes?


A resposta do Pedro Nuno, por conter informação relevante, como é seu apanágio, fica aqui registada e foi a seguinte:




> Bom dia Passos
> Efectivamente na literatura tem um erro e deverá ser uma gota para 200 Litros. o Iodo é um elemento vestigial e se tiveres o teste da Salifert vais logo perceber o quanto vestigial é, que já deves saber, mas acredita que quando se mede, aprecebemo-nos melhor do que quando lemos apenas num livro. Se por acaso te surgirem algas no vidro umas horas depois de adicionares, não te preocupes, é uma reacção natural e basta limpar com a escova magnética. O Iodo entre outras propriedades como a de ser um nutriente é um oxidador, daí que se tiveres sonda de POR (ORP= Oxidation/Reduction Potencial) - Potencial Oxidação/Redução poderas detectar aumento do POR.
> Recapitulando, uma gota por dia (24 Horas) colocada em zona de grande agitação para se diluir rapidamente, e durante uma semana todos os dias, deve bastar. Se for necessário mais continua mas com uma gota dia sim dia não para não sobrecarregar os sistema. Se te esqueceres um dia, não faz mal e não "compenses" na vez seguinte, uma gota apenas por dia (24 Horas) na primeira semana e depois se necessário 1 gota dia sim dia não (48 horas)!

----------


## José Passos Campainha

Boas, companheiros.

O meu Lobophytum sp. está a recuperar a "olhos vistos", graças ao diagnóstico acertado do companheiro Pedro Nuno Ferreira e o conselho que me deu de adicionar lugol de iodo.

Como o assunto se reveste de importância para a comunidade, aqui fica a troca de informação, por MP; com o Pedro Nuno.




> *Colocada por José Passos Campainha*
> 
> Boas, Pedro Nuno.
> 
> Terminou ontem, dia 4, o tratamento com lugol de iodo para o meu Lobophytum. Realmente, está com muito melhor aspecto. Está mais hirto e com as cores mais vivas, notando-se que o tecido afectado está a recuperar.
> 
> E agora? O que me aconselhas? Devo fazer adições periódicas de lugol de iodo? Tipo uma vez por mês?
> 
> Um grande abraço.





> *Colocada por Pedro Nuno Ferreira*
> 
> Viva Passos
> Deves transmitir esta informação à comunidade e quanto ao Lugol, agora começas a espaçar as adições tipo numa primeira fase durante aí 3 vezes, uma gota de 48 em 48 horas e depois se tudo continuar a evoluir bem, mais 3 vezes de 72 horas em 72 horas, e por fim de mês a mês ou de 15 em 15 dias, mas como usas água natural talvez de mês a mês se não usares carvão activado, caso contrário talvez de 15 em 15 dias ou então depois de usares o carvão activado poderás compensar com uma gota.
> 
> Atenciosamente
> Pedro Nuno

----------


## João Castelo

Boas Passos,

Para a capacidade do teu aquário e para os corais que tens é minha opinião utilização regular de uma gota de dois em dois dias.

Um abraço,

JC

----------

